# Racist rooster or more prolific hens?



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

You know what they say about birds of a feather...

Was taking photos of the chicks I have sired by my former Dark Brahma when I noticed something odd. Statistically speaking the chicks parentages were... off. Of course I can't tell for certain who these chicks moms are but I can give a pretty good educated guess and it comes out like this: 
4 chicks from the Light Brahma mamas
3 chicks from the Barred Rocks
1 chick from the Buff Orps (although to be fair there was another that developed but didn't hatch and a third that died from some neurological problem on day 2.) 
1 chick from the Dark Cornish (but I only have two Dark Cornish so statistically speaking this is still expected.)
and here's the weird one... 
1 chick from the Partridge Rocks, who I have the most of - six in all. There should have been more here??

I wonder now if my random sampling was just off, if my Partridge rocks weren't laying as many, or if my rooster just really had a preference! My dark suspicions are all the worse when the chicks of the same color create their own cliques!

Anyway, here's pix of the kiddos.

Here are the blondes. They're the cool clique, spend all their time together beating on the other chicks... SIGH. 









Here's my three black sex links, all roos of course.  The small one is the surviving "twin" from the double yolker egg. He's a laid back little chap but healthy as could be.










Here's the fourth one that I think is from the Light Brahmas, now his feathers have come in. He's got a hell of a comb so I am thinking he's a roo. The other one would be the solitary partridge baby.










And here is my Dark Cornish and the surviving Orpington (lovingly named the red-headed step child.)










And here's just two cute single shots. One of Twin one of Red-Headed Step Child.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the pics and marvelous narration. I thoroughly enjoyed the whole thing. I know my Roos like some better than others. Gotta tell you the red head is my favorite. And the three little sex linked look like something out of West Side Story - stay lose boy! 

Thanks for the smile I now have plastered on my face.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh good gosh, they're just precious! Thank you for sharing those adorable pics!!!


----------

